# Python Vs. Other Gravel Vac Water changers???



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the "other" water changer gravel vacs???

I know python is the main one but it's pretty pricey. I found 2 on aquariumguys.com that are a lot cheaper. Wondering if this is another case of you get what you pay for or am I just paying of the python name.

The 2 others I found are called 
Aquarium Water Changer - 25 ft. (Aqueon) 
Ultimate Gravel Vac 25' Kit (Lee's)

Thanks....BA


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't tell you about the others but I can say that I LOVE my python! Just getting back into the hobby after taking 20 years off. I bought a regular syphon (although one that will self start by pumping it up and down) and was doing the 5 gallon bucket brigade. Then I read about the python and all the rave reviews people give it and figured I'd give it a shot. Oh man am I glad I did!! It saves me a ton of time every water change and best of all NO SPILLING!! No going back to the bucket brigade for me.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You'll be fine w/ Lee's if that's the one you're lookin at. Basicly same setup as Python (different color). I even have a couple of Lee's connections on my Python cause the store didn't have the Python replacements that I needed at the time. Some say it's a cheap 'knock off', I don't know but the parts I'm using are working just fine. You be the judge!! "T"


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

The only difference I can see is on the hose. The python hose is much more flexible than the Lee I got secondhand (came with tank). Other than that, I don't find any difference in them at all.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have an outside door/window and a sink nearby do away with the python. With a normal gravel vac jammed into a 1"ID hose out the back door, you can clean and drain. This way you don't need to leave the sink running to have suction.

Then with the same length of hose, you can pump water back into the tank out of a bucket in the sink. You just need a small/cheap aquarium pump.

-Ryan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've never owned a Python... but I've had 1,000+ gal of fishtanks for several years now and carrying buckets is not an option...

I simply bought a 25' 3/4" clear plastic hose. Then I bought a female threaded fitting that I hose clamped onto the end of the hose. Then I bought a male threaded fitting that screwed into my sink...

I use this hose to siphon water out of the tank and into the garden (plants love old fish water). I've always looked down at the Python people for asking us to leave our sinks running while draining tanks. With al the talk of water shortages in the US I feel this is excessively irresponsible.

Once it's time to refill I screw in my sink fitting, then attach my hose and fill 'em up.

This was extremely easy to make, (comparitively) very inexpensive to make and is extremely effecient. I just don't see why I would pay someone to put such a simple product together for me.

I don't remember exact prices as I've used this same hose for a number of years. The fittings were about a dollar each... you can price the length of hose locally. I should also add with my concept there is no need to eer think about 'replacement parts'. I've been using the same one for 4 years or more and can't even see any wear on it.


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree with Toby_H


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll don't use a Python because I can't bring myself to waste running water while draining the tanks. Besides, hefting 5 gallon buckets is great exercise


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

I use my python on six tanks but have never let the water run to siphon. I turn the water on long enough to get the siphon started then let it go. It's not really a fast siphon but I've got lots to do while it is siphoning. I do however vacuum with a separate hose and pail.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The swivels connecting hoses are not the same in the Leeâ€™s as the Python. Leeâ€™s doesnâ€™t have swivels. This feature of the Python makes it superior.

I use the facet to siphon and vac tanks that are on the lower level of stands. Higher tanks will siphon without much effort.

You can start the siphon without attaching it to the sink. Just fill up the siphon tube while you crimp the hose, hold the tube up until the air bubbles out of the hose and put the siphon tube back in the water without letting air get into the hose. The portion of water in the hose will start to flow as soon as you release your grip un-crimping the hose and starting the siphon.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

lotsofish said:


> You can start the siphon without attaching it to the sink. Just fill up the siphon tube while you crimp the hose, hold the tube up until the air bubbles out of the hose and put the siphon tube back in the water without letting air get into the hose. The portion of water in the hose will start to flow as soon as you release your grip un-crimping the hose and starting the siphon.


This is what I do except I just turn off the valve on the python. I let it run out of the window. I only attach it to the sink to refill. Toby H is right. You can make one way cheaper than buying one and you can make it as long or short as you need. I only have one because it was a gift.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought the python. Some good Ideas here about making my own. I can't beleive I didn't think about some of those DIY changers myself. Also can't beleive I've been carrying buckets for so many years.

The python worked out great today. But the adapter didn't get a good seal on my main sink. I think I need to go to home depot and get a different adapter. Pretty minor though...


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah...and there is no need to keep the water running to drain. I ran the water to get it started and then turned it off. It drained fine and didn't seem to take too long. So no need to "look down on us python people for waisting water"


----------



## casti1wj (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the lees. Works perfectly fine, had a difficult time attaching it to my sink at first, but I got a *metal* adapter and that worked much, much better.

To date, I believe this is my BEST investment since I bought a tank.


----------



## casti1wj (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the lees. Works perfectly fine, had a difficult time attaching it to my sink at first, but I got a *metal* adapter and that worked much, much better.

To date, I believe this is my BEST investment since I bought a tank.


----------



## casti1wj (Dec 8, 2008)

I got the lees. Works perfectly fine, had a difficult time attaching it to my sink at first, but I got a *metal* adapter and that worked much, much better.

To date, I believe this is my BEST investment since I bought a tank.


----------

